# Welchen Multifunktionaler Drucker



## mennepaul (21. September 2007)

Hallo,
leider hatte mein alter Epsondrucker C62 den Geist aufgegeben. Mein alter Mustekscanner sollte wegen Platzmangel auch weg.

Daher habe ich mich für den HP PSC 1510 entschieden.
http://www.ciao.de/Hewlett_Packard_1510_All_in_One__2113315

Leider bin ich mit dem Drucker nicht zufrieden, da der Verbrauch sehr hoch ist und seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr richtig druckt. Und das nach 5 Monaten.

Daher will ich den wieder abgeben auf Garantie, aber weiß nicht welchen ich mir zulegen soll. Entweder den Epson Stylus DX4450 http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/google1342x1/752627_-stylus-dx4450-epson.html

oder den Epson Stylus DX4050 http://www.dooyoo.de/fax-kombigeraete/epson-stylus-dx4050/

oder den Brother DCP 115C http://www.dooyoo.de/fax-kombigeraete/brother-dcp-115c/Testberichte/

Wer kann mir bei der Entscheidung helfen? Oder hat bessere Vorschläge. Sollte aber im Preis-Leistungsverhältniss bleiben.

Danke
Menne


----------



## cosmicmatrox (21. September 2007)

Ich habe mir den Canon PIXMA MP830 geholt und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Ist ein absolutes Topgerät. 
Kostet aber ein paar Mark mehr.

Kommt auch immer drauf an wofür Du ihn genau brauchst.

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Multifunctionals/PIXMA_MP830/index.asp


----------



## mennepaul (21. September 2007)

cosmicmatrox hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir den Canon PIXMA MP830 geholt und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
> Ist ein absolutes Topgerät.
> Kostet aber ein paar Mark mehr.
> 
> ...



Der scheint ja wirlich der Hammer zu sein. Aber für mich zu teuer und überflüssig so ein Gerät. Habe nicht so hohe Ansprüche. Siehe Preisklasse von den 3 Druckern.

Trotzdem Danke
Menne


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. September 2007)

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass Canon Geräte zu einem Rotstich neigen.
Und, dass ich mit meinem HP Photosmart c6180 sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## normaler_spinner (22. September 2007)

Also ich hab den Brother MFC 115 gehabt und war nicht sehr zufrieden damit. Da ich sehr wenig drucke ist nach ner Zeit die schwarze Patrone eingetrocknet. Hab gedacht ist ja nicht schlimm, neue gekauft und dann gedruckt. Leider war das Ergebnis nicht mal bescheiden. Selbst nach mehreren Reinigungsvorgängen blieb das Druckbild miserabel. Ist aber wohl auch nen Problem vieler Tintenpisser. Nutz den jetzt nur noch zum Scannen und Fax versenden. Zum Drucken hab ich mir jetzt nen Laser angeschafft, da gibts die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. September 2007)

Naja.wenn die schwarze Patrone eintrocknet passiert das selbe im Druckkopf.den musst du dann reinigen. Manuell versteht sich. Und Patronen ausrichten ist auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## mennepaul (23. September 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Leider hilft mir das noch nicht so ganz weiter. Weiß immer noch nicht, was für einen ich mir holen soll.

Muss ja auch erstmal abwarten was der Laden sagt wegen meinem HP. Muß ihm ja ne Chance geben um den zu reparieren.

Aber für jede weitere Meinung wäre ich Dankbar. Könne auch andere Drucker sein. Wäre nur gut wenn die Drucker nicht nur Orginalpatronen verwenden müssten.

Danke Menne


----------

